# Chthonic's Jesse Liu's new ESP Custom 7 string.



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Millul (Sep 4, 2015)

Whhoooooaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FantasyMetal (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow, I haven't owned a V for a while, but if this goes into production then I might have to pick one up...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 4, 2015)

That band sure does know how to pick out pretty instruments. I really like this guy's sigs and the sig basses. Great band, great instruments.


----------



## Static (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it just me or does the width on that neck look huge? still looks great, diggin it!


----------



## Edika (Sep 4, 2015)

I liked his previous sig and....I really like his new custom! Maybe a new sig model for 2016?


----------



## thrsher (Sep 4, 2015)

is that a baritone? id rock a fixed bridge version of his sig. wasnt the original a floating trem?


----------



## Allealex (Sep 4, 2015)

7 string-single PU SV with Hipshot bridge? I approve


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 4, 2015)

I rarely like V shaped guitars. This one is awesome!


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 4, 2015)

bolt on neck, maple top and fixed bridge.... I would get it in a heartbeat even though I own the first version!


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 4, 2015)

Say it's 25.5? (I have small hands for a 27)


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 4, 2015)

It is hard to determine the scale length from these pics but I won't be surprised if they are 25.5 just like the first version. Maybe 26.5? I own the ESP version and I had some intonation issues with the low B string (still a killer guitar! I ended up with the standard 7 string gauge) . I have tried thick strings too but I felt the tone was too muddy with heavier gauge. Chthonic's songs are all in standard 7 string tuning (so far) and I assume Jesse kept it 25.5.

It would be fantastic if Jesse himself or someone from this forum who knows Jesse in person can confirm this for us! Also very interested to know the guitar's specs too. I am assuming it is Alder body, maple top, maple neck ebony fretboard with Lundgren or Duncan.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting old sucks. I was trying to figure out why I didn't like it and found myself saying "that's too metal."


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 4, 2015)

Be still my heart! 

Oh yeah, my GAS levels are overflowing here. Usually I don't go for single humbucker guitars, but this wasn't made for diversity. 

I'd throw a black winter in there and let er rip!


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 4, 2015)

The name is ESP 7 Muramasa:

https://instagram.com/p/5K5nKNK5IZ/
https://instagram.com/p/7EwEOZq5Cb/

Lundgren M7 confimred. Also Jesse is in great shape!


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, the neck seems very wide because the body is actually pretty small.


----------



## Lada The Great (Sep 5, 2015)

Imo that looks hideous compared to his current production model. I hope that this will not replace his current signature model.


----------



## morbidus (Sep 7, 2015)

Not typically a fan of the ESP/LTD V shapes but this is killer!


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 7, 2015)

Do like. 
If the first sign had a longer scale I would have bought one long ago...


----------



## JerichoCheng (Sep 9, 2015)

not a big fan of v but Jesse V is really the best shape V


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 9, 2015)

::::: ESP Official Blog :::::

Here is the translated content in point form (including what we already know):
-Quilted Maple top
-Mahogany Back (body)
-Hard Maple Neck
-Ebony Fretboard
-Hipshot Hardtail Bridge
-Lundgren M7
-Figured Maple Neck Binding (and head) with Luminlay Side Dots
-Jescar Stainless Frets
-Titanium Bolt-on Neckplate


----------



## SqWark (Sep 9, 2015)

^Those specs are closed to perfection in my opinion.


----------



## DH31701 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys, just came across this post and I happened to be Jesse's guitar tech so I though I share the specs with everyone


body: Mahogany with quilt maple top

neck: 3pc maple bolt-on construction with Titanium neck plate 

fretboard:ebony with 24 SS frets, with a 16" radius(the previous model "Katana has a 12" radius")
with a new Luminous "MURAMASA" inlay and model name"&#22934;&#20992;&#26449;&#27491;" at the 24th fret as well as luminous sidedots

scale length: 27"

reversed headstock with Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
quilt maple binding

pickup: Lundgren M7 direct mount

bridge: Hipshot fixed bridge

straplock: Dunlop flushmount

*&#22934;&#20992;&#26449;&#27491; is an ancient legend of a type of Japanese sword called "Muramasa"(&#26449;&#27491,which is somehow believed to be Demonic or possessed by some evil spirit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

DH31701 said:


> fretboard:ebony SS frets
> 
> scale length: 27"
> 
> ...


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## HaloHat (Nov 9, 2015)

27" scale and a flatter radius... I only have one more question. ESP or available as a LTD? I will be posting a NGD very soon as to why the LTD would be a 100% done deal for me (and why I would love but not spend the $ for the ESP higher end model ; )


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, those specs are really great...


----------



## DH31701 (Nov 10, 2015)

HaloHat said:


> 27" scale and a flatter radius... I only have one more question. ESP or available as a LTD? I will be posting a NGD very soon as to why the LTD would be a 100% done deal for me (and why I would love but not spend the $ for the ESP higher end model ; )



Unfortunately there still hasn't been any news whether this one will go in production or not, 
and even if it dose I'm assuming it might be an E-II version like the previous Katana6&7 
because Jesse's contract with ESP is directly with the Japanese company and the LTD is mainly under the US branch.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2015)

DH31701 said:


> Unfortunately there still hasn't been any news whether this one will go in production or not,
> and even if it dose I'm assuming it might be an E-II version like the previous Katana6&7
> because Jesse's contract with ESP is directly with the Japanese company and the LTD is mainly under the US branch.



Ah, I should have said... if under $2000 like the first sig (in the US anyways) I'd buy one. I really like that guitar and with the flatter radius and 27" scale it's very much my kind of guitar. Here's to hoping. BTW thanks for the specs and info.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Nov 11, 2015)

The shape looks a bit off... At least to me. Other than that, I like it. The color is very nice and the natural neckbinding is a nice touch.


----------



## jvms (Nov 11, 2015)

Any info on the neck profile? Extra thin flat would complement that radius quite nicely.


----------



## DH31701 (Nov 12, 2015)

jvms said:


> Any info on the neck profile? Extra thin flat would complement that radius quite nicely.



The neck is similar to the previous one in thickness(which is a bit thicker than the production version)
but slightly more rounded.


----------



## noizfx (Dec 29, 2015)

Jesse's personal friend here (as well as the person above)

more pics!





Jesse's a Randall artist as well, so that's his Thrasher half stack!




































and yes, I have played it and it's awesome!


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## weirdoku (Dec 29, 2015)

The hole neck joint area is ....ing hideous.


----------



## noizfx (Dec 30, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> The hole neck joint area is ....ing hideous.



Jesse and I worried at first when we just saw the picture ESP sent him showing a square block... then he told me he forgot to tell ESP what kind of neck joint shape he wanted. So he emailed ESP and they said it's carved so it should be fine.

When the guitar came, we tried it, and even though it may look a little scary as you see a square block, but it's carved so that it still has wonderful access all the way up to the 24th fret.


----------



## bnzboy (Dec 30, 2015)

oh please ESP USA get this model released already and take my hard earned money!


----------



## noizfx (Dec 31, 2015)

bnzboy said:


> oh please ESP USA get this model released already and take my hard earned money!



I actually talked to (and interviewed, too bad not in English) the president of ESP Japan when they visited Taiwan back in August, and we talked about Jesse's guitar and its chances to be made into a signature guitar. He said it's hard to release it as a signature guitar, comparing to his previous Katana series, because of it's spec-ed out exactly as his custom, with the craftsmanship involved, the price would be ridiculous. 

Maybe they'll work something out in the future, who knows! But I doubt it will be in the exact specs though... Definitely not in the E-II moniker... ESP custom shop line maybe, and retail for over 5k USD probably...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2015)

I heard someone mention chthonic, so I came in here to see if there were any pictures of Doris. I'll go ahead and see myself out....

But on a serious note, that sig is really cool. Is it just me or are there a lot of new Vs out this year? Ima have to pick me up one, I think.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 31, 2015)

one of the best v's ive seen in a while...

...being a huge esp fan doesn't help my gas any lol.


----------



## deftones-88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Love the new finish and hard tail design! 
What was the decision behind ditching the neck thru for the bolt on? @NOIZEFX


----------



## noizfx (Dec 31, 2015)

deftones-88 said:


> Love the new finish and hard tail design!
> What was the decision behind ditching the neck thru for the bolt on? @NOIZEFX



Simply because he likes the attack with the bolt-ons better.


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm definitely not a V-guy, but this thing is gorgeous!


----------



## dkuehn1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thats pretty slick looking. But I actually preferred the other sig in his name.


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 2, 2016)

I really love it, but ESP's Flying V styles really aren't for me!


----------



## VigilSerus (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't really like V's that much, but holy moly does this do it for me. Specs are 10/10 too, jesus christ.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 5, 2016)

I own the ESP version and personally I find the body shape way more comfortable than Gibson style V.


----------



## DH31701 (Feb 14, 2016)

deftones-88 said:


> Love the new finish and hard tail design!
> What was the decision behind ditching the neck thru for the bolt on? @NOIZEFX



At first the specs for the new model was neck thru.

The main idea for this guitar is that Jesse wanted the sound of a mahogany guitar,(which he refers to an Gibson explorer he used to have in the old days)
and also improving the hi-end and clarity that most all-mahogany guitars tend to lack a bit, so he decided to go with mahogany body.

However the problem with having a neck thru design on this guitar is that
a 7-string,thru-body maple neck with the 27scale would result in too much maple on the guitar.
especially when you have an Arrow-shape body where the tails are quite thin
it'll end up having more maple tone than the actual sound from the mahogany body. (not to mention it also has a quilt maple top)

So I advised him to go for either a set-neck or a bolt-on
and he chose bolt-on because of the attack that bolt-on guitars tend to deliver.

I'll have to say I was also kind of scared when I first saw the photos of that huge "square" neck joint,but it turned out to be really comfortable to play.
It actually feels even better than the previous neck-thru design, and ESP also released two new E-II 7-strings with that design.


----------

